# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Turtleneck Sweater, Pants, & Hat in Doule Seed Stitch Pattern



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Barbie Handout
January, 2015

TURTLENECK SWEATER, PANTS & HAT - DOUBLE SEED STITCH PATTERN

#3 and #5 double pointed needles or circular needle
#3 weight DK yarn, baby sport yarn
Markers

T-NECK SWEATER:

With #5 needles, cast on 32 stitches. 
Work K1, P1 ribbing for 10 rows.
Next Row: Knit 9, Knit 3 together, Knit 8, Knit 3 together, Knit 9. = 28 sts
Purl 1 row.
Place Markers:
K4 (right back), PM, K5 (sleeve), PM, K10 (front), PM, K5 (sleeve), PM, K4 (left back). 28 sts
Purl back, slipping markers.
Knit across, increase BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (8 sts increased on the knit row).
Purl back, with NO increase.
Continue increasing in this manner until stitches are on needle, as follows:
8 - marker - 13 - marker - 18 - marker - 13 - marker - 8 = 60 sts.

Sleeves:
Knit 8, remove marker, K2, P2 across next 13 stitches, end with P1, remove marker,
TURN, Knit back across the 13 (sleeve) stitches . 
Next Row: K2, P2, across the row, end P1. 
Next Row: P2, K2 across the row, end K1. Continue to work this double seed stitch pattern on these 13 sleeve stitches for 12 rows. Work 4 rows in garter stitch (knit every row). Bind off in ribbing.

NOTE: To work the double seed stitch - on each row you will knit the purl stitches and purl the knit stitches. Watch carefully! You are only working on 13 stitches, so you should be able to keep track of your stitches. To see the difference in the stitches - the knit stitches look like a v, while the purl stitches have a bump .

Attach yarn after completed sleeve and knit across 18 stitches for the front, remove marker, work the next 13 (sleeve) stitches in the same double seed stitch, as above.
After you have completed the second sleeve, attach yarn and knit across the remaining 8 stitches. 34 sts.
Purl back across the row, PURL 2 stitches together at each underarm. This will anchor the two back pieces to the front of the garment. 32 sts.
Complete the body of the sweater by working in stockinet stitch for 14 rows. Work in K1,P1 ribbing for 4 rows. Bind off in ribbing.

LONG PANTS:
#3 double pointed or circular needles
#3 weight DK, baby sport yarn - same yarn used for the T-neck Sweater

Cast on 18 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows.
Next row: K2, increase in next stitch, K4, increase, K2, increase, K4, increase, K2 = 22 sts.
Purl back across the row, with NO increase.
Next Row: K3, increase, K4 , increase, K 4, increase, K4, increase, K3 = 26 sts
Purl.
Work in stockinet stitch, INCREASING on ONLY the first and last stitch. Purl back, with no increase. Continue to work, increasing on the knit side and purling back, with no increase, until there are 34 stitches on the needle.

Divide for Legs: 
Knit 17, TURN, Knit back across these same 17 stitches.
Now work the double seed stitch pattern for the pant legs:
Next Row: K2, P2 across the row, end P1.
Next Row: P2, K2 across the row, end K1.
Continue to work in the double seed stitch pattern for 20 rows.
Work 6 rows in garter stitch (knit every row).Bind off in knit.

Attach yarn after completion of pant leg and knit across the remaining 17 stitches.
Knit back across these 17 stitches. Then begin the double seed stitch pattern, as above.

HAT:
#3 double pointed or circular needles
Same yarn used for the T-neck sweater and pants

Cast on 28 stitches. Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows. Work double seed stitch pattern for 12 rows. 
Next row: K3, K2 together across the row.
Purl 1 row.
K2, K2 together across the row. 
Purl 1 row.
K1, K2 together across the row.
Cut yarn leaving a long strand. Thread yarn onto darning needle and pull through remaining stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up tightly. Sew seam. Turn up ribbed brim to make a cuff before dressing the doll.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovely outfit. Thanks Elaine!&#9829;


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Ladyfingers you truly amaze me! What a talent you have and I want to thank you for sharing them! Especially for those of us who have no idea how to create as you do. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!


----------



## lobsterlice (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you Ladyfingers for all your beautiful work. I can't wait until I can knit again. I was able to give over 250 Barbie outfits to Toy Mountain (charity here in Ottawa) last year and a lot of them was from your patterns.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for putting the patterns on here free of charge you have inspired me to make the outfits I have done for the AG doll for my GD. Learning a basic pattern and form helped me to create things more easily without doing exactly what you designed. It has been wonderful.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks once again Elaine!! I appreciate you.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Ladyfingers&#128079;


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for a lovely pattern, granddaughters will be delighted


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, my, she looks warm! Very pretty.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Delightful outfit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Ladyfinger.
Adorable!


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you so much Ladyfinger it's a lovely pattern, you are so knd sharing it and I love the dress in your avatar. Linda


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

Great pattern, thanks


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So pretty and generous of you! Many thanks!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

So pretty and generous of you! Many thanks!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Elaine for another beautiful outfit for Barbie. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous Elaine, love the stitch pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

cute pattern. Thank you!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Love this. :XD:


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I have enjoyed knitting your lovely AG outfits so may have to try this Barbie one. I very much appreciate your generosity in sharing your patterns.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for another cute pattern.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF


Thank you for the PDF of this pattern. You are so kind to take the time todo this for us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I enjoy doing it, when not having computer problems. lol. so laptop going in for repairs while I setup the mini-laptop as I call them, the 12 inch ones. lol

Happy Crafting

RHyanna


----------

